# IUI today!!!



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya    

I am having my IUI today!!! First go....wish me luck please  

Just wondering if anyone has any tips for the 2ww?? What shouldn't I be eating?? Apart from no alcohol and caffine??  

Thanks

Emma


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck Emnjo 

havent been there yet but a whole lot of sanity and positivity will be what i would say!  

let us know how u get on. 

If you ask some of the others they will be able to help... x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

good luck hun!

Keep Positive and distract yourself! Rest and try to be as relaxed about it all as poss! All easier said than done but soooo worth it.

Eating- a good nutritionally balanced diet. The pinapple juice thing as far as i can see is a farce and urban myth but some brazilnuts would boost your selenium far more. I'd just say drink plenty of water and eat lots of frut & veg, plus good quality protein, avoid processed food would cover it wouldn't you?

Oh & recite the mantra - it can and will happen at every moment possible  

Hope it is your month and we'll see you on the BFp thread on here very soon!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Can't offer more than support at the moment as haven't started my tx yet (coming soon) but wanted to wish you all the very best.  Will keep an eye on this thread so I can pick up any tips.

Good luck


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck Emma hope it went well 

Had mine on Friday and the 2ww is starting to become horrendous.  I was told just to avoid what you would if you were pregnant, pate, unpasteurised eggs/milk, soft cheeses, caffeine, alcohol and to keep up the folic acid.  I love Brie and soft cheese but have to give that a wide berth.  Ive been struggling to find something I actually want to eat so have been eating rubbish last few days - going shopping tonight to stock up on veg and fruit to sort myself out.

Give yourself some time to rest I was exhausted at the weekend and esp Friday - was a bit better yesterday but struggling in work today so make sure you are getting loads of sleep.

Let us know how you get on 

Lots of love, luck and  

Cathy

xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies!!  

Good luck to you Cathy, we could both have babies in November! I will be keeping it all crossed for you aswell..

Had quite a bit of cramping last night. I also noticed a bit of cervical mucus aswell, but I thought that it dried up after ovulation? I had the trigger jab on monday so hope it did its stuff?!

X


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's hoping emma  

I've had a stitch like pain on my left side since basting so i'm presuming its ovulation and nothing to worry about - feel like I've done a 10k run (as if!!!)

Are you getting tired - I'm shattered again today - doesn't help that I lie awake praying that its worked - i'll have to chill a bit 

Never went shopping last night but bought bags of fruit this morning and loads of water so start as I mean to go on - only prob is its brothers birthday today which will involve a takeaway and cake (alcohol for all of them but not me) - never mind tomorrow is a new day

Hope you feelign ok and positive  

Cathy
xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

leechcb1 said:


> Here's hoping emma
> 
> I've had a stitch like pain on my left side since basting so i'm presuming its ovulation and nothing to worry about - feel like I've done a 10k run (as if!!!)
> 
> ...


Hey!

I am feeling positive, and a friend of mine who got pregnant on her first IUI got cramps after basting so perhaps this is a good thing for us  Who knows!!

The clinic told us to wait 16 days before testing!!! When can you 'really' test?

I am eating loads of fruit, drinking water etc.. Just having fresh veg soup aswell...anything to at least make me feel like I am doing something to help!! Is this your first IUI??
XX


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Emma 

I was told to test 14 days after so thats the 7th - apparently the hcg shot can stay in your system so could give you a false positive if you test early - from memory I think it stays in for ten days but I suppose everyone is different.  Its difficult isn't it I just want to take to my bed till the 7th - its going so slow!!!!

This is technically my second attempt but on my first it was abandoned at day 19 as I couldn't detect my surge so I never got basted.  I get three free goes on NHS so they count the first as one go even though I never got that far (the rotters!!!)  This time they gave me the hcg shot to make sure 

So heres hoping we will be lucky - have you done anything prior to this?  I was on clomid for six months but nothing other than turned into the b**ch from hell- We've been trying for 6 years and are "unexplained infertility" (hate that expression) - what about you?

xxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck 

I was told to relax & not think about it (yeah right), eat well, exercise as you would have done pre treatment.  Although the nurse did tell me not to eat pineapple, pineapple juice is great was told to drink a glass each day but not eat it.

I lay down for about 5 minutes after basting too.

Jen
x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

leechcb1 said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> I was told to test 14 days after so thats the 7th - apparently the hcg shot can stay in your system so could give you a false positive if you test early - from memory I think it stays in for ten days but I suppose everyone is different. Its difficult isn't it I just want to take to my bed till the 7th - its going so slow!!!!
> 
> ...


We are paying at London Womens Clinic - its about 1k per go so I hope it works quickly!! This is my first IUI, we are using donor sperm as we are a lesbian couple - I am 28 - no fertiliy problems, so we have everything crossed!!
The donor that we are using has very good swimmers so I am hanging onto that aswell!! Lol - he is an unknown donor, but a hotty and Brazillian according to the women in the donor bank!! 

6 years is such a long time  I am desperate for a baby, and we have been talking about it/planning it for about a year and I am out of my mind - 6 years is a long time. However, IUI is pretty good so lets just hold on to the hope...

Where are you guys based?

Emma


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats a lot of money - it will be £600 for us when we have to start paying - its a shocker how much difference there is in price and even treatment in different parts of the country. I've been trying to sort my finances out just in case this doesn't work (ever the pessimist!!!) don't think we could stretch to IVF prices unless we find a fairygodmother/father or I trade my dp in for a sugar daddy!!!  A hot brazilian sugar daddy would do!!!

We're in Liverpool at Liverpool Womens Hospital 

Don't think my dp really understands what going on  - he does his bit in the pot and then doesn't ask any questions.  Nurse was talking to him on Friday and he was just nodding away bless him!!! 

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emnjo

My first basting today as well!  So, I'm someone who knows exactly where you are at.  

Not really sure how I feel at the moment - was so excited to ovulate yesterday, and excited this morning, but the nerves kicked in just before being basted at 1.30pm.  Had feet up all pm, and hoping that dh will take over the usual chores this weekend so I can relax.

I've only just joined FF today, so I can get some support and offer some support to other people who are experiencing same things as me.  So, I hope that we both survive the 2ww and I've just found out what PUPO means, so think I will focus on that rather than 2ww!

Good luck and I hope that we will soon be  .

Take care. X

(Wow - £1k - that's seems a lot - it's £373 for our Natural cycle IUI at Salisbury Fertility Centre.  Didn't realise it varied so much round the country).


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

I think its so much because we are paying for the sperm (A hot brazilian sugar daddy!!)

Good luck Julie!!!! 

I am only only on day 4 past ovulation so have a long way to go yet!!!!

How was your IUI??


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emnjo - Hello and thanks for making me smile.   I know we are lucky because we aren't paying for sperm/donor eggs or even any drugs.  It's just a natural cycle IUI.  I have HUGE respect for any of the FF ladies who have to inject themselves, because I'm not sure I could cope with that.

IUI went fine, but I have to say it was all a bit surreal!  DH was with me all the way through, and we actually laughed about lots of it (probably nerves!).

Hope you have a good weekend, and fingers crossed for a   for all the FF ladies very soon.

X


----------

